# intake/ouput hose length



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Just curious. With the new setup I'm doing, I was going to place the filter beside one end of the 4' tank. I like the intake to be on one end and the output on the other. Would it make a difference if the intake or the output had a 4'+ hose and the other a short one? I can't see it making a difference.


The stand was a bit short to fit the filter and fittings upright, but have since decided how to get it to fit below and centered.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No difference really. I have 2 eheims set up on on one side of the tank, and the intakes are on the other side.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I've wondered about this myself - I don't have any fact to back it up, but I'd _guess_ a longer siphon and shorter pump/head height are best.

It just seems better to have the minimum back pressure on the outflow (which means shortest possible path) and I think an important thing is not to have the siphon hose go in any "S" path down and then back up into the filter causing water to fight gravity more than needed.

I think I may have to send an email to some engineer friends on this one...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Definitely as straight as possible shot for the intake. The filter I'm playing with is a Magnum, which has equal sized in and out hoses. My Fluval has a bigger intake hose diameter, which makes sense as it won't output more than it can input.


----------

